# Las mujeres son tan cliché. Parecen putos memes cortados por el mismo patrón



## 121 (4 May 2022)

Viajes y cenas

Viajes y cenas

Sentirme especial

Viajes y cenas

No busco sexo

Viajes y cenas

Viajes y cenas

Postureo en RRSS

Torre Eiffel y parc Güell

Viajes y cenas

Viajes y cenas

Welcome refugees, contigo no facha

Viajes y cenas


----------



## zeromus44 (4 May 2022)

Te faltó vino, playa y tomar el sol, pero bien.


----------



## InigoMontoya (4 May 2022)




----------



## Guepardo (4 May 2022)

Aficiones: no se salir con mis amigos


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (4 May 2022)

121 dijo:


> Viajes y cenas
> 
> Viajes y cenas
> 
> ...



PORQUÉ NOS ENGLOBAS A TODAS ? TE HE DE CASTIGAR PERRO, EH EHH QUIERES CASTIGO?


----------



## Julianillo (4 May 2022)

“ no es muy guapo pero su familia tiene pasta”


----------



## Pura Sangre (4 May 2022)

añadele unas gotas de netflix, unos pelos de gato y un kilo de prozac y ya tienes la pócima de esas brujas.


----------



## Ursur (4 May 2022)

No digo que no tengas razón porque tengo ojos en la cara, y me compadezco de quien se cruce con esos engendros.
Pero tambien tengo que decir que hay otro tipo de hembras por ahí. Con la que yo tengo la suerte de convivir es una jaca de impresión, preocupada en cuidar a sus hijos y a su marido, en tener la casa limpia "porque si no, no estoy tranquila", y su mayor afán es "tener cada cosa en su sitio".
Es cierto que lo único que me pide es que la lleve a cenar "de vez en cuando".
Busque quien quiera, porque haberlas haylas.


----------



## Murray's (4 May 2022)

Si solo fuera eso...


Tenemos que hablar

No eres tu soy yo ( osea es el otro)


----------



## TomásPlatz (4 May 2022)

1. VIAJES Y CENAS
2. ESCUCHAR MUSICA COMERCIAL REGGATONIANA
3. SUBIR TIK TOKS
4. SUBIR 10000 SELFIES IGUALES CON MORRITOS
5. SER FEMINISTA Y COMPARTIR COSAS FEMINISTAS EN REDES
6. VIAJES Y CENAS
7. NO HACER DEPORTE
8. COMER MUCHA MIERDA 
9. BEBER Y FUMAR
10. IR DE DIVA


----------



## BIackadder (4 May 2022)

Las mujeres son gregarias por naturaleza y de ahí no las vas a sacar. Además, fuera del rebaño tienen frio, miedo y hay que pensar, así ahí se quedan.

Cómo el borreguito medio con el covic.


----------



## Burbujarras (4 May 2022)

BIackadder dijo:


> Las mujeres son gregarias por naturaleza y de ahí no las vas a sacar. Además, fuera del rebaño tienen frio, miedo y hay que pensar, así ahí se quedan.
> 
> Cómo el borreguito medio con el covic.



Y los hombres boxeros no son cliché, ni son gregarios, ni son rebaño. No te jode


----------



## Bimbo (4 May 2022)

estoy en MI mejor momento
he aprendido a quererme a MI misma
ahora tengo tiempo para MI
busco alguien que ME aporte


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (4 May 2022)

121 dijo:


> Viajes y cenas
> 
> Viajes y cenas
> 
> ...



Y muy ocupadas con la uni


----------



## TerrorRojo (4 May 2022)

121 dijo:


> Viajes y cenas
> 
> Viajes y cenas
> 
> ...


----------



## Top_Spinete (4 May 2022)

BIackadder dijo:


> Las mujeres son gregarias por naturaleza y de ahí no las vas a sacar. Además, fuera del rebaño tienen frio, miedo y hay que pensar, así ahí se quedan.
> 
> Cómo el borreguito medio con el covic.



efectivamente, ese es su gran defecto y su mayor virtud.

Por eso cuando la sociedad es sana y funciona, las mujeres son un ejemplo de virtud y bondad.
Cuando la sociedad está corrompida, no hacen más que transmitir esa decadencia.

Ojo, hay excepciones, yo diría que en torno a un 5-10% se salen de ese perfil gregario y son auténticas almas libres y creadoras de su propia moralidad.
Esas merecen mucho la pena


----------



## Tonimn (4 May 2022)

Menudas chorradas estereotipadas montan tanto hombres criticando a mujeres como mujeres criticando a hombres.
Cada mujer es un mundo igual que cada hombre. Que las que valgan la pena suelan estar siempre ocupadas ya es otra cosa.
Lo que sí suele pasar es que a cientos de mujeres les gustan solo dos o tres hombres y a cientos de hombres les gustan decenas de mujeres.


----------



## Akira. (4 May 2022)

Hay mujeres y hombres que siguen un mismo patrón porque creen que es así como se vive la vida. Los hombres tienen que buscar a las mujeres adecuadas y viceversa. Depende también mucho en los círculos en los que te muevas.


----------



## Culozilla (4 May 2022)

Y muchas de ellas pueden decir de los tíos:

- Porros y consola;
- ser unos niñatos con 30 años;
- cero estudios;
- cero cultura;
- fútbol;



Las mujeres, no. Las guarrillas descerebradas y lobotomizadas por las redes sociales, sí.

Hay que saber con quién te relacionas. Si te juntas con una retrasada superficial, has tenido mala suerte; si te vuelves a juntar por segunda vez con otra similar… mala suerte; si te pasa una tercera vez, entonces TÚ eres el problema por irte con subnormales.

Y esto no se trata de elegir entre bellezones o feuchas. En diferentes años conocí a tres tías que eran absolutos 9/10: una estudiante de medicina; una economista Y una profesora de educación física. Las tres coincidían en que les costaba encontrar pareja porque al segundo alfa chulito les habían pillado manía y los tíos normales que les molaban no se atrevían a tirarles la caña porque eran demasiado guapas.


----------



## Culozilla (4 May 2022)

…duplicado


----------



## BIackadder (4 May 2022)

Burbujarras dijo:


> Y los hombres boxeros no son cliché, ni son gregarios, ni son rebaño. No te jode



Quién se pica ajos come.


----------



## Vorsicht (4 May 2022)

Ursur dijo:


> No digo que no tengas razón porque tengo ojos en la cara, y me compadezco de quien se cruce con esos engendros.
> Pero tambien tengo que decir que hay otro tipo de hembras por ahí. *Con la que yo tengo la suerte de convivir es una jaca de impresión, preocupada en cuidar a sus hijos y a su marido*, en tener la casa limpia "porque si no, no estoy tranquila", y su mayor afán es "tener cada cosa en su sitio".
> Es cierto que lo único que me pide es que la lleve a cenar "de vez en cuando".
> Busque quien quiera, porque haberlas haylas.



No eres su marido?


----------



## Nagare1999 (4 May 2022)

Top_Spinete dijo:


> efectivamente, ese es su gran defecto y su mayor virtud.
> 
> Por eso cuando la sociedad es sana y funciona, las mujeres son un ejemplo de virtud y bondad.
> Cuando la sociedad está corrompida, no hacen más que transmitir esa decadencia.
> ...



Y en hombres, ¿Cómo estaría ese porcentaje más o menos?


----------



## biba ecuador (4 May 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1047271




Cuando ella lo expulse, técnicamente es cagar o mear?


----------



## Tonimn (4 May 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> los tíos normales que les molaban no se atrevían a tirarles la caña porque eran demasiado guapas.



¿Inteligentes y les molan tíos y no les dicen nada? 
Nunca he entendido eso de que ha de ser el tío el lanzado


----------



## Culozilla (4 May 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> ¿Inteligentes y les molan tíos y no les dicen nada?
> Nunca he entendido eso de que ha de ser el tío el lanzado



La mayorías de las mujeres no entran a los hombres; les dejan conquistarlas dejando caer indirectas si sienten interés real en ellos. Si el tío no las pilla o no se atreve, ellas suelen creer que es mongolo y que en realidad no vale la pena por inseguro o por subnormal.

Esto es así.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (4 May 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1047271



Da para avatar


----------



## Dolores Fuertes (4 May 2022)

Los comedoritos también, para qué nos vamos a engañar...


----------



## Ele (4 May 2022)

Espera a estar casado y verás como todas se convierten en una.

Sent from my SM-A127F using Tapatalk


----------



## Asustaviejas (4 May 2022)




----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (4 May 2022)

Con el virus se ha visto lo cagonas y borregas que son, solo hacer lo que dicte el amo(estado) sin rechistar, encerrarse, vacunas, bozales,...Y ahora sin restricciones, si vas a un sitio donde solo ha mujeres todas con bozal.


----------



## Euron G. (4 May 2022)

"La mujer es el ser antiromántico por excelencia, no le quepa duda. Le gusta el dinero, el realismo, la seguridad, algún hijo. No muchos, pero algún hijo. Y llegar...A una solución determinada y positiva."

"Las mujeres, después del matrimonio, dejan de ser fascinadoras. Porque ya han logrado lo que querían, y les importa poco. En cataluña las mujeres cada vez se conservan más, pero en general se hunden."


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (4 May 2022)

Hilo nuncafoller de la vesprada


----------



## Al-paquia (4 May 2022)

No es por defender a los mugeros pero los onvres tampoco es que sean muy auténticos, 98% cuñados.


----------



## Charo afgana (4 May 2022)

zeromus44 dijo:


> Te faltó vino, playa y tomar el sol, pero bien.



Venía a lo del vino,

ahora todas parecen enólogas.


----------



## Chino Negro (4 May 2022)

El Islam pronto tocará la puerta


----------



## Biluao (4 May 2022)

...y sobretodo, que me haga reir.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (4 May 2022)

Hay de todo, como han dicho, y hay que saber buscar y elegir.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (4 May 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Y muchas de ellas pueden decir de los tíos:
> 
> - Porros y consola;
> - ser unos niñatos con 30 años;
> ...



Y te lo creíste? Porque si no te las habrías follado so betazo.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (4 May 2022)

Ursur dijo:


> No digo que no tengas razón porque tengo ojos en la cara, y me compadezco de quien se cruce con esos engendros.
> Pero tambien tengo que decir que hay otro tipo de hembras por ahí. Con la que yo tengo la suerte de convivir es una jaca de impresión, preocupada en cuidar a sus hijos y a su marido, en tener la casa limpia "porque si no, no estoy tranquila", y su mayor afán es "tener cada cosa en su sitio".
> Es cierto que lo único que me pide es que la lleve a cenar "de vez en cuando".
> Busque quien quiera, porque haberlas haylas.



Las hay. Yo también he tenido suerte.


----------



## Black Jack (4 May 2022)

Burbujarras dijo:


> Y los hombres boxeros no son cliché, ni son gregarios, ni son rebaño. No te jode



Huelo la caquita desde aquí.


----------



## eljusticiero (4 May 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> 1. VIAJES Y CENAS
> 2. ESCUCHAR MUSICA COMERCIAL REGGATONIANA
> 3. SUBIR TIK TOKS
> 4. SUBIR 10000 SELFIES IGUALES CON MORRITOS
> ...



TIKTOKEROS, HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA TODOS


----------



## Can Pistraus (4 May 2022)

Julianillo dijo:


> “ no es muy guapo pero su familia es de pasta”



En su defensa hay que decir que el sistema las condiciona a liarse con ricos feos.



Culozilla dijo:


> La mayorías de las mujeres no entran a los hombres; les dejan conquistarlas dejando caer indirectas si sienten interés real en ellos. Si el tío no las pilla o no se atreve, ellas suelen creer que es mongolo y que en realidad no vale la pena por inseguro o por subnormal.
> 
> Esto es así.



Si no se atreve, porque no se atreve, si no pilla las señales, es porque es corto. Y piensan para sus adentros que no quieren ni a un cobarde ni a un idiota, aunque les guste su fachada.

Luego cuando los hombres las seleccionan usando un patrón similar, se ofenden.


----------



## Greco (4 May 2022)

Bimbo dijo:


> estoy en MI mejor momento
> he aprendido a quererme a MI misma
> ahora tengo tiempo para MI
> busco alguien que ME aporte



Eso se llama solipsismo, y es, junto con la ley del embudo, las ppales caracteristicas de nuestras pobrecitas masacradas ellas, que nadie les da todo lo que valen.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (4 May 2022)

121 dijo:


> Viajes y cenas
> 
> Viajes y cenas
> 
> ...



Pocas mujeres ha tenido usted, para creer que todas son iguales.


----------



## Sementalytal (4 May 2022)

121 dijo:


> Viajes y cenas
> 
> Viajes y cenas
> 
> ...



BROOOOOOOOOOTAL=BRUTAL


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (4 May 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Y muchas de ellas pueden decir de los tíos:
> 
> - Porros y consola;
> - ser unos niñatos con 30 años;
> ...



9/10 por su carrerita de mierda. ¿Eres maricón?


----------



## Godofredo1099 (4 May 2022)

Abandona y Tinder y sal al mundo real, pasar mucho tiempo en ese submundo puede acabar distorsionando las cosas.


----------



## Verdaderatierraalemana 2 (4 May 2022)

121 dijo:


> Viajes y cenas
> 
> Viajes y cenas
> 
> ...



En mi mente:
Pieses
Discoteca
Follármela
Discoteca
Playa
Discoteca
Pieses
Piscina
Pieses
Discoteca
Follármela
Discoteca
Pieses
Piscina
Pieses
Follarmela


----------



## Catalinius (4 May 2022)

Yo soy especial, no preciso nadie me lo haga sentir
No me gusta viajar ni cenar en plan cena, prefiero playa y piscina y vermú torero
Me gusta montar bici y coger setas de carrerilla, cardo y níscalos
Asar chuletillas de lechazo en el campo
Música andina, pop y rock
Tengo mi pasta y los encuentros amorosos en lugares dispares.....


----------



## Pollepolle (4 May 2022)

Las mujeres tienen un caracter muy cercano al promedio. Por el contrario en los hombres, aunque tambien hay una gran masa que pivota en un promedio, los extremos estan bien poblados. Tanto para lo bueno como para lo malo.


----------



## Verdaderatierraalemana 2 (4 May 2022)

Mi chortina ideal:
-Rubia o castaño claro, pelo ligeramente ondulado y jamás corto.
-Piel brillante, tersa...
-Vestida con escote blanco y shorts vaqueros ajustados
-Buena espalda, buenas tetas y culo normal.
-Pieses al aire, sea en tacón o sandalia, y que estos tengan las uñas sin pintar, mejor con alguna venilla y dureza en el talón, que se refleje lo puta que es.
-Maja, risueña, sumisa y sexualmente pervertida


----------



## Culozilla (4 May 2022)

HumanaeLibertas dijo:


> 9/10 por su carrerita de mierda. ¿Eres maricón?



¿Buscas uno para chuparle la polla?


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (4 May 2022)

Como siempre alguna excepción habrá. Y no va a ser así en el 100% de los casos, pero la realidad y la experiencia me dicen, que la mujer que se pasa la vida dedicada a sí misma, no llega mentalmente sana a los 50 años o incluso antes.

La naturaleza de la mujer la empuja a cuidar, a estar pendiente y sacrificarse POR OTROS. Que haya algunas raras, "psicópatas", que se pueden pasar mirándose el ombligo toda la vida como muchos varones, seguro. Pero son una entre miles.

Así que la mujer NECESITA TENER HIJOS para estabilizarse emocionalmente, sobre todo a partir de cierta edad. Si no los tiene o no tiene acceso a algún tipo de sucedáneo, que se yo, cuidar de sus padres, de gente necesitada de ayuda, lo que sea, mal asunto.

La mujer que llega los 40 años estéril, no digamos ya si encima ha sido guapa y ha tenido posibilidades de formar una familia, pretendientes de sobra etc... etc.... terminará mal o muy mal. Porque lo que le queda a partir de ahí es un CALVARIO, así con mayúsculas. Y milagro será que no acaba empastillada, con tratamiento psiquiátrico o equivalente.

Que les joda lo que quieran. Pero no hay más. La familia, los cachorros son lo único que las estabiliza emocionalmente, les da una perspectiva vital sana y sobre todo las protege de la neurosis y la locura a partir de ciertas edades.

Y esto que digo va a misa. Cualquier mujer mínimamente intuitiva lo sabe, aunque no quiera reconocerlo.


----------



## Culozilla (4 May 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Y te lo creíste? Porque si no te las habrías follado so betazo.



Tenía novia. Hay tíos que no necesitamos ir detrás de las tías como perritos. Y tú me llamas beta a mí, pedazo de loser XD


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (4 May 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> ¿Buscas uno para chuparle la polla?



A mí me gustan las mujeres femeninas. No las machorras que "se centran en su carrera profesioná" que eg muy importangte.


----------



## 121 (4 May 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Como siempre alguna excepción habrá. Y no va a ser así en el 100% de los casos, pero la realidad y la experiencia me dicen, que la mujer que se pasa la vida dedicada a sí misma, no llega mentalmente sana a los 50 años o incluso antes.
> 
> La naturaleza de la mujer la empuja a cuidar, a estar pendiente y sacrificarse POR OTROS. Que haya algunas raras, "psicópatas", que se pueden pasar mirándose el ombligo toda la vida como muchos varones, seguro. Pero son una entre miles.
> 
> ...



De acuerdo al 100%


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (4 May 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Y muchas de ellas pueden decir de los tíos:
> 
> - Porros y consola;
> - ser unos niñatos con 30 años;
> ...



Buena que el segundo intento este perdonado, a la tercera ni de coña no se va a parecer ni en el blanco de los ojos


----------



## duf28 (4 May 2022)

Verdaderatierraalemana 2 dijo:


> Mi chortina ideal:
> -Rubia o castaño claro, pelo ligeramente ondulado y jamás corto.
> -Piel brillante, tersa...
> -Vestida con escote blanco y shorts vaqueros ajustados
> ...



Póngame otra!

Buen gusto tienen algunos...


----------



## Cygnus Saint (4 May 2022)

VOX
comunismo
rata chepuda
covidiota
bozal
chuparle la polla a Abascal
plandemia
repentinismo
borregos
tucán
spike
chuparle la polla a Ortega Smith
papayavirus
socialismo
purasangre
djokovic
banderilla
quinta columna
vacuna magnética
chuparle la polla a Olona
"ÉLITE INTELECTUAL"
...

Ánimo!!!!!!


----------



## Verdaderatierraalemana 2 (4 May 2022)

Verdaderatierraalemana 2 dijo:


> Mi chortina ideal:
> -Rubia o castaño claro, pelo ligeramente ondulado y jamás corto.
> -Piel brillante, tersa...
> -Vestida con escote blanco y shorts vaqueros ajustados
> ...



Ah, y que la chorti tenga entre 14-18 años. No acepto a viejas premuro.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (4 May 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Tenía novia. Hay tíos que no necesitamos ir detrás de las tías como perritos. Y tú me llamas beta a mí, pedazo de loser XD



Claro que sí betazo, la energía de mi rabo me da el techo que me cobija y eso que he perdido facultades porque tuve una novia loca forrada adoptada por vieja con 4 pisos y un chalet.


----------



## Kolobok (4 May 2022)

Ahora a todas les a dado por subir mierda de psicología en sus stories de Instagram

"Tomate tu tiempo, respira y descansa" con un dibujito de una chica sentada en el sofá con café caliente

Si es que son sucnormales el 90%


----------



## Covid Bryant (4 May 2022)

gatos

estoy sola

perros

me apunto a actividades sociales

estoy sola


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (4 May 2022)

TerrorRojo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1047353



Qué cabrones cómo pintan a las putas de feas y ajadas. 
Es tan machista que llega a la crueldad.


----------



## teperico (4 May 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> Menudas chorradas estereotipadas montan tanto hombres criticando a mujeres como mujeres criticando a hombres.
> Cada mujer es un mundo igual que cada hombre. Que las que valgan la pena suelan estar siempre ocupadas ya es otra cosa.
> Lo que sí suele pasar es que a cientos de mujeres les gustan solo dos o tres hombres y a cientos de hombres les gustan decenas de mujeres.



Y una mierda. No hay tantos mundos. Esto de decir que cada cual es un mundo es una manera de escudarse ante la realidad. Si acaso se podría decir que cada mujer es un submundo dentro del mundo de las mujeres, lo cual tan solo implica un variación dentro de la normalidad


----------



## Visilleras (4 May 2022)

> Las llamadas "parejas" actuales en occidente, son una asociación temporal entre un yonki y su camella que intentan mantenerse a flote en un laberinto de emociones contradictorias.
> 
> Somos víctimas . La sociedad entera está pagando las consecuencias de esta locura con su aniquilación . Quien financió este modo de vida único en la historia , sabía muy bien lo que hacía.





https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/anade-las-senales-que-te-hacen-huir-o-como-poco-empezar-a-perder-el-interes-en-una-mujer-que-empiezas-a-conocer.1295285/page-5#


----------



## Visilleras (4 May 2022)

> A) Los hombres en las entrevistas siempre intentar defender o vender sus trabajos . El escritor te vende su novela, el director de cine su película, el ministro su ley y el entrenador de futbol su alineación. De su vida privada no hablan o bromean. La separación vida privada y trabajo es muy clara. Las famosillas también hacen publicidad pero lo hacen con todo: con la película, con el novio, con su hijo, con la serie de televisión. Se hacen publicidad a si mismas continuamente y la división trabajo/vida privada no existe. Son confusas y lo mezclan todo: trabajo, familia, amor, sexo.
> 
> B) Las mujeres son seres presentistas. Olvidan y desprecian el pasado y no son capaces de hacer planes a largo plazo. El resultado es que el "amor de su vida" es siempre su último novio, su película favorita es la que vieron ayer, su prenda predilecta es la que se acaban de comprar...
> 
> ...





https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/entrevistas-a-famosas-psicologia-femenina.476739/#


----------



## Visilleras (4 May 2022)

> Un tema que intenté razonar en 3 puntos con una ex compañera de curro, a la que le gustaba ojear la revista del corazón en el bar durante los desayunos:
> 
> 1.- Se nos vende (en los medios de comunicación, manejados por los poderosos) que las mujeres deben incorporarse al mercado laboral sacrificando su vida personal, además de eso, que casarse para toda la vida, tener hijos, etc, está anticuado y trasnochado.
> 
> ...





https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/prensa-del-corazon.505932/page-2#


----------



## John Smmith (4 May 2022)

121 dijo:


> Viajes y cenas
> 
> Viajes y cenas
> 
> ...



Cierto. Pero tampoco en el lado masculino hay mas inteligencia. La gasolina con plomo hizo mucho daño.


----------



## jorobachov (4 May 2022)

Y me encantaaaaaa bailaaaaaaar


----------



## Capitán Misterio (4 May 2022)

"Viajes y cenas"... pero que pague el tolili de turno, eh?


----------



## reconvertido (4 May 2022)

Ursur dijo:


> No digo que no tengas razón porque tengo ojos en la cara, y me compadezco de quien se cruce con esos engendros.
> Pero tambien tengo que decir que hay otro tipo de hembras por ahí. Con la que yo tengo la suerte de convivir es una jaca de impresión, preocupada en cuidar a sus hijos y a su marido, en tener la casa limpia "porque si no, no estoy tranquila", y su mayor afán es "tener cada cosa en su sitio".
> Es cierto que lo único que me pide es que la lleve a cenar "de vez en cuando".
> Busque quien quiera, porque haberlas haylas.



¿Dónde y cuándo (edad, etapa vital) encontraste una así?
¿A qué iglesia tengo que ir para encontrarla?
Lo digo con humor, peor no para picarte, sino de verdad.


----------



## Ponix (4 May 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Y muchas de ellas pueden decir de los tíos:
> 
> - Porros y consola;
> - ser unos niñatos con 30 años;
> ...



Odio las tipas que esperan que las inviten a salir. Yo ya solo estoy saliendo con tías que me lo proponen ellas. Con un par de


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (4 May 2022)

Yo yo yo yo yo yo yo y solo yo yo yo 

- por qué tengo coño yo yo yo 

Soy creída y princesita 

Iros a tomar porculo ya 

Como hace poco que habría uno un hilo diciendo que habrías que violarlas , lo que de verdad hay que hacer es tratarlas como un cubo de semen , un puñuelo 

Usar y tirar , que les den porculo 


Me importa 3 mierdas que las violen las maten o que coño les pase


----------



## Espeluznao (4 May 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Y esto no se trata de elegir entre bellezones o feuchas. En diferentes años conocí a tres tías que eran absolutos 9/10: una estudiante de medicina; una economista Y una profesora de educación física. Las tres coincidían en que les costaba encontrar pareja porque al segundo alfa chulito les habían pillado manía *y los tíos normales que les molaban no se atrevían a tirarles la caña porque eran demasiado guapas.*



Esas tres chicas eran conocidas en su barrio por no mentir jamás... y colorín colorado.. este cuento se ha acabado.


----------



## Culozilla (4 May 2022)

Espeluznao dijo:


> Esas tres chicas eran conocidas en su barrio por no mentir jamás... y colorín colorado.. este cuento se ha acabado.



Cree lo que quieras. Al final eres tú quien se engaña.


----------



## Culozilla (4 May 2022)

Ponix dijo:


> Odio las tripas que esperan que las inviten a salir. Yo ya solo estoy saliendo con tías que me lo proponen ellas. Con un par de



A menos que seas un gym dude, pocas serán.


----------



## Culozilla (4 May 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Yo yo yo yo yo yo yo y solo yo yo yo
> 
> - por qué tengo coño yo yo yo
> 
> ...



Vaya incel de mierda.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (4 May 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Vaya incel de mierda.



Tengo 2 hijos , sunodmal , veo la realidad


----------



## Culozilla (4 May 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Claro que sí betazo, la energía de mi rabo me da el techo que me cobija y eso que he perdido facultades porque tuve una novia loca forrada adoptada por vieja con 4 pisos y un chalet.



A ver cuándo vais a entender que vuestros insultos me los paso por el forro de los cojones XD


----------



## mmm (4 May 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Y muchas de ellas pueden decir de los tíos:
> 
> - Porros y consola;
> - ser unos niñatos con 30 años;
> ...



Una mujer es una mujer, da igual que sea peluquera o economista, de izquierdas o de derechas.

Si no sabe de qué te hablo, no te preocupes, lo acabarás entendiendo


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (5 May 2022)

zeromus44 dijo:


> Te faltó vino, playa y tomar el sol, pero bien.



e ir de compras y probarse ropa.


----------



## eljusticiero (5 May 2022)

JIJIJIJIJIJIJIJIJIJIJIJIJIJIJIJIJI


----------



## lucasgrijander (5 May 2022)

Ursur dijo:


> No digo que no tengas razón porque tengo ojos en la cara, y me compadezco de quien se cruce con esos engendros.
> Pero tambien tengo que decir que hay otro tipo de hembras por ahí. Con la que yo tengo la suerte de convivir es una jaca de impresión, preocupada en cuidar a sus hijos y a su marido, en tener la casa limpia "porque si no, no estoy tranquila", y su mayor afán es "tener cada cosa en su sitio".
> Es cierto que lo único que me pide es que la lleve a cenar "de vez en cuando".
> Busque quien quiera, porque haberlas haylas.



Ésa es la única inquietud real que tienen las mujeres, tener hijos y marido (este segundo prescindible siempre que se cumpla el primero).

Por eso son tan inútiles en cualquier trabajo no mecánico o burocrático. Cero creatividad, porque no les interesa nada. Hijos y marido, que en la versión contemporánea es hijos y ligues.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (5 May 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> ¿Dónde y cuándo (edad, etapa vital) encontraste una así?
> ¿A qué iglesia tengo que ir para encontrarla?
> Lo digo con humor, peor no para picarte, sino de verdad.



Si eres joven como yo, ya te digo que en nuestros rangos de edad y más abajo, eso no existe. La mujer tradicional son los padres.


----------



## elpaguitas (5 May 2022)

dependiendo de donde vayas a pescar, te encuentras lo que te encuentras. por lo tanto fallo tuyo shur.


----------



## jolu (5 May 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Da para avatar
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1047440



Que ascazo de pelos.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (5 May 2022)

badjojo dijo:


> Fúrgol, videojuegos, hablar de política sin tener ni puta idea de nada, los caballos diésel son más potentes que los de gasolina.



Y forear en burbuja


----------



## reconvertido (5 May 2022)

Stelio Kontos dijo:


> Si eres joven como yo, ya te digo que en nuestros rangos de edad y más abajo, eso no existe. La mujer tradicional son los padres.



¿Las protestantes con sus faldas y trajes de chaqueta tampoco?


----------



## Stelio Kontos (5 May 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> ¿Las protestantes con sus faldas y trajes de chaqueta tampoco?



Este servidor lo ha intentado, total para llegar a la misma conclusión, TDS son TDS.


----------



## reconvertido (5 May 2022)

Stelio Kontos dijo:


> Este servidor lo ha intentado, total para llegar a la misma conclusión, TDS son TDS.



No me jodas que las modositas vestidas de señorita son putas e inestables y traidoras TAMBIÉN.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (5 May 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> No me jodas que las modositas vestidas de señorita son putas e inestables y traidoras TAMBIÉN.



La única diferencia notable es que son conscientes de que en apariencia no deben serlo. Pero de puertas para adentro... son otra mujer de tantas con sus jijijeos y taras varias.

Como ha dicho otro forero por arriba "Una mujer es una mujer, da igual que sea peluquera o economista, de izquierdas o de derechas.", no puedes cambiar la base de un ser tan gregario y falto de personalidad. Si los medios les bombardean con que ser putas es lo más chupiguay que hay, todas se harán putas de la noche a la mañana.


----------



## reconvertido (5 May 2022)

Stelio Kontos dijo:


> La única diferencia notable es que son conscientes de que en apariencia no deben serlo. Pero de puertas para adentro... son otra mujer de tantas con sus jijijeos y taras varias.
> 
> Como ha dicho otro forero por arriba "Una mujer es una mujer, da igual que sea peluquera o economista, de izquierdas o de derechas.", no puedes cambiar la base de un ser tan gregario y falto de personalidad. Si los medios les bombardean con que ser putas es lo más chupiguay que hay, todas se harán putas de la noche a la mañana.



Yo pensaba que estas aceptaban la disciplina cristiana del marido...
Taradas, pero con posibilidad de disciplina.
Entiéndase como se quiera entender.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (5 May 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Yo pensaba que estas aceptaban la disciplina cristiana del marido...
> Taradas, pero con posibilidad de disciplina.
> Entiéndase como se quiera entender.



Si realmente fueran creyentes de corazón, y no de cara a la galería como se las gastan ellas, sería así. En la realidad, con la que más relación tuve, era de las que iba al 8M como una empoderada más. Es un fenómeno ultra contradictorio, muy similar al de las hoejabis; burka de día, zorrón de noche. Bondades de la ingeniería social juden.


----------



## qbit (5 May 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Las tres coincidían en que les costaba encontrar pareja porque al segundo alfa chulito les habían pillado manía y los tíos normales que les molaban no se atrevían a tirarles la caña porque eran demasiado guapas.



Pues que lo hagan ellas, no te jode. Menudas petardas.


----------



## qbit (5 May 2022)

Stelio Kontos dijo:


> Si eres joven como yo, ya te digo que en nuestros rangos de edad y más abajo, eso no existe. La mujer tradicional son los padres.



Yo conocía a una treintañera que se había vuelto tradicional y religiosa, pero fue tras morir su madre y el consiguiente trauma que abandonó el "ateísmo". Supongo que de veinteañera pues sería como todas.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (5 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Yo conocía a una treintañera que se había vuelto tradicional y religiosa, pero fue tras morir su madre y el consiguiente trauma que abandonó el "ateísmo". Supongo que de veinteañera pues sería como todas.



Supones bien, en otras palabras la vida le hizo un curso express de lo que es la existencia de una mujer sin un hombre detrás, le vio las orejas al lobo. Es gracioso cómo siempre estiran el chicle de esta manera por puro ego, hasta que no les queda más alternativa que gritar para que venga el príncipe a salvarlas del barrizal en el que ellas mismas se han metido.


----------



## Talosgüevos (5 May 2022)

A ver si aprendéis que las mujerAs son SUBNORMALAS!!! Antes a hostias se las llevaba derechas por el padre , hermano , novio o marido. Ahora son intocables pues TODAS PUTAS, TODAS ZORREAN, TODAS INFIELES, TODAS BAILECITOS….


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Mongolo471 (5 May 2022)

Sin el, "enséñame la pasta", no hay juego.


----------



## Sibarita (5 May 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> "La mujer es el ser antiromántico por excelencia, no le quepa duda. Le gusta el dinero, el realismo, la seguridad, algún hijo. No muchos, pero algún hijo. Y llegar...A una solución determinada y positiva."
> 
> "Las mujeres, después del matrimonio, dejan de ser fascinadoras. Porque ya han logrado lo que querían, y les importa poco. En cataluña las mujeres cada vez se conservan más, pero en general se hunden."



Parece que algunos aún no se enteran. Independientemente de donde se viva, de la cultura recibida hay cuestiones que llevamos hombres y mujeres en el adn. Las mujeres en última instancia quieren un hombre con el que se sientan seguras. El realismo? Pues supongo que un hombre que tenga capacidad de proveer a su familia es algo que se ha hecho desde los albores de la humanidad. Antes serían piezas de caza y utensilios para sobrevivir la prole y hoy es dinero. En el fondo es lo mismo. Imagina al hombre de atapuerca indignado porque su mujer quiere darle a los críos carne y algunas pieles para el frío. El romanticismo es para poetas y solitarios que viven soñando utopías. 
El amor de verdad se demuestra cuidando y protegiendo a los tuyos en las posibilidades de cada uno.


----------



## Mongolo471 (5 May 2022)

Sibarita dijo:


> Parece que algunos aún no se enteran. Independientemente de donde se viva, de la cultura recibida hay cuestiones que llevamos hombres y mujeres en el adn. Las mujeres en última instancia quieren un hombre con el que se sientan seguras. El realismo? Pues supongo que un hombre que tenga capacidad de proveer a su familia es algo que se ha hecho desde los albores de la humanidad. Antes serían piezas de caza y utensilios para sobrevivir la prole y hoy es dinero. En el fondo es lo mismo. Imagina al hombre de atapuerca indignado porque su mujer quiere darle a los críos carne y algunas pieles para el frío. El romanticismo es para poetas y solitarios que viven soñando utopías.
> El amor de verdad se demuestra cuidando y protegiendo a los tuyos en las posibilidades de cada uno.



Ya, bueno, ahora trabajan y ganan más que los hombres. No necesitan ese papel, pero se agarran como garrapatas.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (5 May 2022)

Burbujarras dijo:


> Y los hombres boxeros no son cliché, ni son gregarios, ni son rebaño. No te jode



¿qué son boxeros? Yo uso slips, soy eslipero 




Tonimn dijo:


> Menudas chorradas estereotipadas montan tanto hombres criticando a mujeres como mujeres criticando a hombres.
> Cada mujer es un mundo igual que cada hombre.



Menuda sandez, si la gente es cada día más clon una de otra. Cada mujer es un mundo dice, pero todos los mundos son iguales…


----------



## Sibarita (5 May 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Ya, bueno, ahora trabajan y ganan más que los hombres. No necesitan ese papel, pero se agarran como garrapatas.



Que no es un papel, está en los instintos más básicos. Ese es el problema que los tiempos que corren van en dirección contraria a la naturaleza más básica.


----------



## Nostalgia (5 May 2022)

las mujeres parecen tontitas pero son tan listas que se aprovechan de cualquier situación, deberiamos replantearnos nosotros el poder que las hemos regalado


----------



## ivanito (5 May 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> La mayorías de las mujeres no entran a los hombres; les dejan conquistarlas dejando caer indirectas si sienten interés real en ellos. Si el tío no las pilla o no se atreve, ellas suelen creer que es mongolo y que en realidad no vale la pena por inseguro o por subnormal.
> 
> Esto es así.



Así es.
Y muestran señales como buscar contacto físico, enseñar más carne, vestir mas sugerentes cuando estan contigo.
No te van a decir nunca que le gustas de manera directa pero inconscientemente te mandan señales de ello para que seas tu el que lleve la iniciativa.
En cambio, si no le gustas se mantendrá a metros de distancia y se tapará todo lo que pueda.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (5 May 2022)

Hombres

Salir de copas
Fútbol
Coches (sobre todo controlar de aquellas marcas inalcanzables para sus bolsillos) 
Salir con amigos 
Consola 
Intentar ligar hasta con la cajera del súper 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (5 May 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Hombres
> 
> Salir de copas
> Fútbol
> ...



Faltan

Running 
Ciclismo dominguero
Matarse en el gym 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (5 May 2022)

lucasgrijander dijo:


> Ésa es la única inquietud real que tienen las mujeres, tener hijos y marido (este segundo prescindible siempre que se cumpla el primero).
> 
> Por eso son tan inútiles en cualquier trabajo no mecánico o burocrático. Cero creatividad, porque no les interesa nada. Hijos y marido, que en la versión contemporánea es hijos y ligues.



Hijos, perros o gatos


----------



## Poncho129 (5 May 2022)

TerrorRojo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1047353



Cámbiate de bragas.


----------



## Vulcan86 (5 May 2022)

TerrorRojo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1047353



Que el jueves critique a las putas demuestra que les hace daño


----------



## teperico (5 May 2022)

Capitán Misterio dijo:


> "Viajes y cenas"... pero que pague el tolili de turno, eh?



No no, igualdad! Que paguen ellas la mitad.


----------



## eltonelero (5 May 2022)

A mi lo que me hace gracia es que mucha ponen de aficiones en perfiles de tinder y parecidos: "tatuajes" y "tomar una cerveza"


----------



## Gusman (5 May 2022)

Todas es todas.


----------



## pelusina (5 May 2022)

A mi me gustan los videojuegos de PC y coser, no se puede generalizar pero si amigas con mis hobbies ninguna. Amigos si. Bueno amigas tengo pocas o ninguna... Casi todos los problemas que he tenido han venido de mujeres siempre


----------



## CuervoDrogado (5 May 2022)

121 dijo:


> Viajes y cenas
> 
> Viajes y cenas
> 
> ...



BRUTAL


----------



## The Replicant (5 May 2022)

Bimbo dijo:


> estoy en MI mejor momento
> he aprendido a quererme a MI misma
> ahora tengo tiempo para MI
> busco alguien que ME aporte



primero YO, después YO y si sobra algo PA MI


----------



## corolaria (5 May 2022)

Hacerse pajas, lo que tú entiendes como "aficion" en solitario, no cuenta.


Hay toda una nueva generación de ilustradoras estupendas, por ponerte un ejemplo que conozco, y no creo que haya sido por inspiración divina.
A ilustrar bien, como tantas otras cosas en la vida, se aprende tras muchísimas horas y años de trabajo en soledad.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (5 May 2022)

121 dijo:


> Viajes y cenas
> 
> Viajes y cenas
> 
> ...



Uno de mis errores ligando siempre fue el decir "no me gusta viajar". Ahora me veo en la obligación de mentir. Si dices que no te gusta viajar quedas DESCARTADO. 

Hay que mentir como un cosaco, decirles que eres un culo inquieto, que te gusta vivir mil y una aventuras. Ellas están ávidas de "experiencias" y lo último que quieren es un "apalancado" de sofá y cerveza viendo el furbol o peor aún un apalancado de ordenador foreando y comiendo Doritos...


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (5 May 2022)

Ursur dijo:


> No digo que no tengas razón porque tengo ojos en la cara, y me compadezco de quien se cruce con esos engendros.
> Pero tambien tengo que decir que hay otro tipo de hembras por ahí. Con la que yo tengo la suerte de convivir es una jaca de impresión, preocupada en cuidar a sus hijos y a su marido, en tener la casa limpia "porque si no, no estoy tranquila", y su mayor afán es "tener cada cosa en su sitio".
> Es cierto que lo único que me pide es que la lleve a cenar "de vez en cuando".
> Busque quien quiera, porque haberlas haylas.



Tu señora tiene un grado de locura "intermedio" por lo que cuentas. Me ha recordado a Mónica de Friends:







Para los tiempos que corre, diría que es muy aceptable. De entrada no hay vio-gen. Ya vas bien. Enhorabuena.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 May 2022)

pelusina dijo:


> A mi me gustan los videojuegos de PC y coser, *no se puede generalizar* pero si amigas con mis hobbies ninguna. Amigos si. Bueno amigas tengo pocas o ninguna... Casi todos los problemas que he tenido han venido de mujeres siempre



¡Gracias por la aportación!

- "No se puede generalizar"
- "Soy amiga de mis amigas" 
- "Aporta o aparta"
- (la madre soltera): "Mi hijo es lo primero" (claro que si, por eso lo tienes sin padre).


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 May 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Uno de mis errores ligando siempre fue el decir "no me gusta viajar". Ahora me veo en la obligación de mentir. Si dices que no te gusta viajar quedas DESCARTADO.
> 
> Hay que mentir como un cosaco, decirles que eres un culo inquieto, que te gusta vivir mil y una aventuras. Ellas están ávidas de "experiencias" y lo último que quieren es un "apalancado" de sofá y cerveza viendo el furbol o peor aún un apalancado de ordenador foreando y comiendo Doritos...



Consejo para tus futuros MFH (por si acaso no lo sabes ya):* No se trata de mentir, sino de que la mentira parezca que la sueltas sin darte cuenta.*

Si dices "a mi me gusta mucho viajar" ella tratará de ver si es verdad o mentira, pero si en mitad de la cita te fijas en cualquier cosa y dices "¡qué curioso! ¡precísamente esta misma taza de café la llegué a ver en un bar en Thailandia y me dije "pues igual ha estado aqui algún español". Así que me acerqué al camarero, que me presentó al director del Four Seasons de allí, y con el poco Thai que aprendí en los últimos 8 viajes (soy muy torpe para los idiomas) pues le pregunté y me explicó que estuvo de vacaciones en Madrid y se las trajo a su bar".

Todo es un mentirón del copón, pero ella creerá que te ha sacado que te gusta viajar y tienes pelas. Puedes usar absolútamente cualquier objeto que veas, pues estas charos suelen ser de viajes concertados y habrán visto cuatro mierdas en hoteles cutres, así que del Four Seasons no habrán visto ni las letrinas.


----------



## NormanMan (5 May 2022)

que aficiones tienes? ver series, dormir y viajá jijijiji


----------



## rulifu (5 May 2022)

121 dijo:


> Viajes y cenas
> 
> Viajes y cenas
> 
> ...



Y tu cliché como hombre cuál es? Ser misógino?


----------



## Honkytonk Man (5 May 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Y muchas de ellas pueden decir de los tíos:
> 
> - Porros y consola;
> - ser unos niñatos con 30 años;
> ...



Valiente sarta de gilipolleces.


----------



## theelf (5 May 2022)

121 dijo:


> Viajes y cenas
> 
> Viajes y cenas
> 
> ...



No se a cuales conoces tu pero ninguna de las que yo conozco

Es mas, yo soy mas de viajes y cenas y es mi lucha con parejas, amigas, etc q la mayoria son mas de casa o de ahorrar un poco


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (5 May 2022)

Vaya se borró mi mensaje, lo repetiré.
Yo lo que veo es que la mayoría de chicas "clonan" o adoptan los hobbies de su novio. Por ejemplo mi mejor amigo le encantan los coches, compra de segunda mano hierros de 10 o 15 años y los tunea, luego los revende, pues a su novia de repente le encantan tambien los coches y el tuning (cosa que antes no).

Otro ejemplo otro colega es un friki del rol, pues se echó una novia y era una chica normalita que nunca le habia gustado esas frikadas, pues de repente ahora es fan nº1 del rol y le encanta jugar y esa es toda su afición, cuando antes no, pero ella finge que es de toda la vida cuando no es así.

En tema POLITICA hacen exactamente igual, toda mujer acaba opinando como su maridito (supuestamente), o quizá es un engaño para no contradecir a quien le da su sustento (techo y comida para ella y sus crías). Al final todo es FALSEDAD e INTERÉS.

¿O será simplemente una tremendísima falta de personalidad y una gran maleabilidad?

¿Qué opináis de todo esto?


----------



## sinfonier (5 May 2022)

Que sume y que no reste

Aporta o aparta

Viajar como modo de vida

Más de planes de día que de noche


----------



## eltonelero (5 May 2022)

theelf dijo:


> No se a cuales conoces tu pero ninguna de las que yo conozco
> 
> Es mas, yo soy mas de viajes y cenas y es mi lucha con parejas, amigas, etc q la mayoria son mas de casa o de ahorrar un poco



eso serían los 90s
Cuando viajar en los 2000s se convirtió en algo mainstream, simbolo de estatus e inatagrameable ha pasado a ser una religión para las mujeres.
Si joder, tengo una familiar que de joven no viajaba ni a punta de pistola, a lo sumo playa nacional y gracias. Ahora ya con treinta y muchos va de viajera y que sin viajar no puede vivir. 
Gregariamo y mujeres son sinónimos


----------



## Doctor Nunca (5 May 2022)

pelusina dijo:


> A mi me gustan los videojuegos de PC y coser, no se puede generalizar pero si amigas con mis hobbies ninguna. Amigos si. Bueno amigas tengo pocas o ninguna... Casi todos los problemas que he tenido han venido de mujeres siempre



Ley de hierro de las mujeres:

La mujer diferente tendrá tanta demanda que subirá su precio y acabará siendo como todas.

Las que parecen especiales, y a su vez son atractivas, son las peores.


----------



## Covid Bryant (5 May 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Vaya se borró mi mensaje, lo repetiré.
> 
> Yo lo que veo es que la mayoría de chicas "clonan" o adoptan los hobbies de su novio. Por ejemplo mi mejor amigo le encantan los coches, compra de segunda mano hierros de 10 o 15 años y los tunea, luego los revende, pues a su novia de repente le encantan tambien los coches y el tuning (cosa que antes no).
> 
> ...



Pues que es muy cierto, una que no seguía el furgol más que el resultado o ni eso, pilló novio hooligan (hibristofilia manda) pues socia, camisetas etc y hablando de furgol todo el rato.

El tipo le dió la patada y ya nunca fue socia más.


----------



## theelf (5 May 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> eso serían los 90s
> Cuando viajar en los 2000s se convirtió en algo mainstream, simbolo de estatus e inatagrameable ha pasado a ser una religión para las mujeres.
> Si joder, tengo una familiar que de joven no viajaba ni a punta de pistola, a lo sumo playa nacional y gracias. Ahora ya con treinta y muchos va de viajera y que sin viajar no puede vivir.
> Gregariamo y mujeres son sinónimos



Te hablo de ahora, mi señora la tengo que sacar con una palanca de casa, la hermana igual

De mis amigas, en general soy yo el q insiste mas en salir


----------



## Pajarotto (5 May 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Vaya se borró mi mensaje, lo repetiré.
> 
> Yo lo que veo es que la mayoría de chicas "clonan" o adoptan los hobbies de su novio. Por ejemplo mi mejor amigo le encantan los coches, compra de segunda mano hierros de 10 o 15 años y los tunea, luego los revende, pues a su novia de repente le encantan tambien los coches y el tuning (cosa que antes no).
> 
> ...



Este tema de los hobbies adquiridos por novios ya está trilladisimo.

De las mujeres ya se ha dicho todo y ya se sabe todo. No váis a decir nada nuevo que no se sepa.

Siempre los mismos temas, repetidos hasta la saciedad. Una y otra vez. Asumid que las mujeres aburren y ya está. Son la esfinge sin secreto del cuento de Oscar Wilde. No son ni interesantes ni divertidas. Están para lo que están: parir y traer más gente nueva a este infierno. Más allá de eso, hablar de mujeres es perder el tiempo miserablemente. A nadie le interesa ni lo que quieren las mujeres, que no lo saben ni ellas, ni lo que piensan las mujeres. Las mujeres deberían ser el motivo de preocupación número 153 en la mente de un hombre. Menos la propia madre, por motivos obvios, las mujeres son completamente irrelevantes.

Un foro que no se hablase de las mujeres sería la perfección.

Ignoradlas, contacto cero y gym.


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (5 May 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> 2. ESCUCHAR MUSICA COMERCIAL REGGATONIANA



Curioso que este punto, comulga a la vez con el feminazismo Radical
Las mismas tias que defienden la inmigración Islamica, y escuchan reaggeton
Luego están en contra del machismo


----------



## Dragón Asesino (5 May 2022)

BIackadder dijo:


> Las mujeres son gregarias por naturaleza y de ahí no las vas a sacar. Además, fuera del rebaño tienen frio, miedo y hay que pensar, así ahí se quedan.
> 
> Cómo el borreguito medio con el covic.



Las que más me han atraído han sido precisamente las que no eran tan gregarias y no tenían miedo de estar separadas y pensar por sí mismas. Y todo esto conservando su feminidad. Un rara avis, eso sí.


----------



## inteño (5 May 2022)

jorobachov dijo:


> Y me encantaaaaaa bailaaaaaaar



Salsa.


----------



## Lain Coubert (5 May 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Vaya se borró mi mensaje, lo repetiré.
> 
> Yo lo que veo es que la mayoría de chicas "clonan" o adoptan los hobbies de su novio. Por ejemplo mi mejor amigo le encantan los coches, compra de segunda mano hierros de 10 o 15 años y los tunea, luego los revende, pues a su novia de repente le encantan tambien los coches y el tuning (cosa que antes no).
> 
> ...



Opino que tienes razón. Me ha pasado de liarme con alguna emparejada y tiempo después conocer al novio. Pues bien, en todas las ocasiones, al conocer las ideas políticas del novio, me daba la sensación de que me lo estaba tirando a él en vez de a ella. Son putas máquinas de clonar. Si te sientes atraído por la parte intelectual de una mujer, que sepas que no es suya, es del novio o del padre. Podría decirse que nos tiramos a la parte psíquica de un tío cuando nos acostamos con su novia. A mí me da tanta grima eto que si sé que tienen pareja ya no las toco ni con un palo...

Ah, y otra cosa, mienten sin el más mínimo arrepentimiento a sus parejas. La mujer, si no es el ser más asqueroso de la creación, poco le faltará...


----------



## gpm (5 May 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> PORQUÉ NOS ENGLOBAS A TODAS ? TE HE DE CASTIGAR PERRO, EH EHH QUIERES CASTIGO?




Añade eso a feminista sin nada que hacer


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (5 May 2022)

gpm dijo:


> Añade eso a feminista sin nada que hacer



QUIEN NO TIENE NADA QUE HACER ? LOS FUNCIVAGOS Y COBRA PAGUITAS... A QUE TE SIENTES IDENTIFICADO ? A QUIEN RESPONDO ES AMIGO MIO Y ES FUNCIVAGO...


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (5 May 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Vaya se borró mi mensaje, lo repetiré.
> 
> Yo lo que veo es que la mayoría de chicas "clonan" o adoptan los hobbies de su novio. Por ejemplo mi mejor amigo le encantan los coches, compra de segunda mano hierros de 10 o 15 años y los tunea, luego los revende, pues a su novia de repente le encantan tambien los coches y el tuning (cosa que antes no).
> 
> ...



DIOS SANTO LO QUE HAY QUE LEER CUANTA IGNORANCIA! LAS MUJERES ( A DIFERENCIA DE VOSOTROS ) NOS ENAMORAMOS Y QUEREMOS A NUESTROS HOMBRES Y MUCHAS DE SUS PRÁCTICAS LAS IMITAMOS O LAS HACEMOS NUESTRAS, PORQUE APARTE DE SEXO SE COMPARTEN SENTIMIENTOS Y AFICCIONES, PARA ALGO SOMOS COMPAÑERAS... A MI ME GUSTABA SIEMPRE EL HEAVY Y EL MOTOR , CONOCÍ A MI DIFUNTO Y ACABÉ HASTA LAS TRANCAS DE AMBAS AFICCIONES, DE HECHO SIGO Y YA NO ESTÁ ÉL..


----------



## laresial (5 May 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Con el virus se ha visto lo cagonas y borregas que son, solo hacer lo que dicte el amo(estado) sin rechistar, encerrarse, vacunas, bozales,...Y ahora sin restricciones, si vas a un sitio donde *solo ha mujeres todas con bozal.*



No es cierto.
Lo que es cierto es que ellas, las despiertas claro, prefieren decir que se han "vacunado" aunque ni locas se inyecten esa mierda que dan gratis y sin receta por que lo dice Belen Esteban a soportar todos los días a su familia, su jefe y los gilipollas que les dicen "¿y tú ya te has puesto la pauta completa?" y tener que decirles que son unos gilipollas retrasados que más que huevos tienen conguitos.

Y suelen ser un 50% de mujeres despiertas en los grupos que conozco que son unos cuantos.
Las hay más radicales y las hay más gregarias, eso si, todas son gregarias, salvo excepciones.
Los hombres suelen ir más a su bola, es verdad.
Pero eso es lo normal, la mujer se queda embarazada y tiene que criar a sus hijos EN SOCIEDAD, el hombre puede preñar, con suerte, a todas las que quiera y luego pirarse a ser un tío raro y tal... vivir en libertad le llaman.

La gente suele ir con quien más se parece.

Sin ir más lejos, una amiga que es la dueña del bar y antes era la camarera, hablamos casi todos los días, más guapa que la Cibeles y más lista que los ratones colorados, nunca se ha pinchado nada, ni ha recomendado pincharse nada, pero cuando habla con los Covidiotas, y mi jefe estaba por allí le dijo mi jefe:
¿Tú te has puesto las vacunas verdad que la incidencia está subiendo y cada vez hay más gente en la UCI?
y ella le dijo
Si claro, hay que ser precavido, yo me he puesto TODAS.
Guiño Guiño, diciendole, chaval eres más tonto que un sonajero sin sonido. Pero claro, los Covidiotas no se enteran de nada.

Luego cuando mi jefe se fue me dijo, yo no me he puesto ni me voy a poner nada, hay que ser muy idiota para ponerse algo que no necesitas.
Y así varias que conozco.

¿Por que vas a discutir con un idiota que dice idioteces?, le das la razón y se va tan contento, las mujeres no pierden el tiempo con idiotas, salvo si les interesa para otra cosa...


----------



## reconvertido (5 May 2022)

Stelio Kontos dijo:


> Si realmente fueran creyentes de corazón, y no de cara a la galería como se las gastan ellas, sería así. En la realidad, con la que más relación tuve, era de las que iba al 8M como una empoderada más. Es un fenómeno ultra contradictorio, muy similar al de las hoejabis; burka de día, zorrón de noche. Bondades de la ingeniería social juden.



Lo tuyo huele a protestante pancha ¿acierto?

Curioso lo de la shoejabis.
Las conocía pero no lo entendía.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (5 May 2022)

Lo siento pero yo solo veo coños donde meter mi polla, no puedo ver otra cosa. 
Es cincelar vagina y tras echar la leche a mi casa a jugar a la play.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (5 May 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Lo tuyo huele a protestante pancha ¿acierto?



En el clavo has dado, son un fenómeno aparte


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (5 May 2022)

NICOLAS EL PEDERASTA FOLLA TRAVOLOS CON NUEVA CUENTA, CALLATE TU VIOLA NIÑOS, PUTO BASTARDO ! NO SOY TONI SOY PATRI !


----------



## Culozilla (5 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Valiente sarta de gilipolleces.



Como las del OP


----------



## Culozilla (5 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Pues que lo hagan ellas, no te jode. Menudas petardas.



Yo no lo defiendo. Simplemente expongo una realidad. ¿Que me parece muy de subnormal? Sí. ¿Que es lo que pasa?, también.

Pero piensa que ellas tarde o temprano van a acabar con un tío que les guste. No van a tener que esforzarse lo más mínimo.

A las 3 les he perdido el contacto, pero lo más lógico es pensar que la estudiante de medicina sea médico y esté casada con algún cirujano con el que tenga al menos 2 hijos; la economista estará con algún abogado de pasta ….O divorciada de un abogado de pasta; y la profesora de educación física estará con algún guaperas.

Ellas siempre tienen un destino feliz y de ensueño.


----------



## Miss Andorra (5 May 2022)

Por conocer a los antivacunas en el pais donde Vivo, he quedado con algunos y el 50% de entre ellos son féminas, de hecho yo lo soy. En Espana seguro que las hay tambien.

Os rodeais de gregarias, petardas, sin interes e insulsas y luego os quejais. Sin hablar de que los hay que quieren mujeres "femeninas" , que no quiere decir nada, Tal vez en la apariencia (pelo largo, vestido, maquillaje, sin tatuajes, en ese sentido lo soy tambien) pero no pidais peras al olmo, si buscais el "caracter fémenino" os dais de bruces contra la pared porque en este Tipo de tias teneis el pack que tanto odiais (gregarismo, conformismo, aburrimiento con sus aficiones Poco intéresantes, modas...). 

No pidais el Oro y el Moro, sobre todo si vosotros teneis tambien los defectos de esas tias. Me tengo que juntar a veces con ese tipo de petardas en el curro, y si ya me aburren a mi y me cuesta soportar el gregarismo, imaginad a un tio normal y no feminizado ( lo que abunda hoy, parecen tias mentales cuando se someten a todas las gilipolleces ambientes los soyboys).


----------



## Tonimn (5 May 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> La mayorías de las mujeres no entran a los hombres; les dejan conquistarlas dejando caer indirectas si sienten interés real en ellos. Si el tío no las pilla o no se atreve, ellas suelen creer que es mongolo y que en realidad no vale la pena por inseguro o por subnormal.
> 
> Esto es así.



Elon Musk es Asperger y no se enteraría de esas indirectas.


----------



## Culozilla (5 May 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> Elon Musk es Asperger y no se enteraría de esas indirectas.



Elon Musk no necesita eso. Los mega ricos son las tías de las tías.


----------



## Culozilla (5 May 2022)

Si fuese trabajador del McDonalds estaría gordo, calBo y virgen.

Elon es un auténtico genio, un fuera de serie, pero su gusto para las mujeres es … bueno…


----------



## HARLEY66 (5 May 2022)

Yo sólo quería una mujer que fuera una persona normal.
Conocí a una hace algo más de 30 años y aquí seguimos.


----------



## Miss Andorra (5 May 2022)

Muchos gilipollas daban por culo con la mascarilla y eran tios, un imbecil del trabajo hasta espiaba en las salas para ver quien se sometia al protocolo absurdo.
Los polis (tios) se han sometido.
Los profes (tios, no solo charos) se han sometido.
Los medicos se han sometido.
Los idiotas con los cuales tienes la desgracia de ir en métro se han sometido.
Todos esos eran tios, y ademas cobardes.


----------



## Lady_A (5 May 2022)

En parte si pero los hombres tambien sois un poco clónicos. La realidad es que incluso los seres humanos menos clónicos, tienen un 95% de semejanzas con su vecino.


----------



## Miss Andorra (5 May 2022)

Igual sera donde vivo y abundan los soyboys, pero aqui la mitad de los tios ( ah, he olvidado a los langostas hombres que son légion) llevan el bozal de los huevos (inmis tambien: un Negro me dijo que me pusiera la mascarilla en el bus porque no queria pillar el resfriado19, me baje en la proxima parada, no sin insultarlo antes).
Y la sumision a la bigotuda no es normal, no se que cono pintan algunos con ese tipo de tias.


----------



## Skara (5 May 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Con el virus se ha visto lo cagonas y borregas que son, *solo hacer lo que dicte el amo(estado) sin rechistar*, encerrarse, vacunas, bozales,...Y ahora sin restricciones, si vas a un sitio donde solo ha mujeres todas con bozal.



Con el bicho hubo y hay hombres y mujeres cagones y borregos por igual. Pero en lo de no rechistar no están solas, no. Tenemos también a los que se han dejado quitar derechos sin rechistar, los que se dejan pisotear diariamente en medios oficiales o de comunicación sin rechistar, los que se dejan criminalizar o relegar como si por tener rabo ya fueran demonios. Generalizando también, se acepta sin rechistar.


----------



## Euron G. (5 May 2022)

badjojo dijo:


> los caballos diésel son más potentes que los de gasolina



Joder, todo el mundo sabe que un kilo de hierro pesa más que uno de paja. Qué tontos sois algunos


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (5 May 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> En parte si pero los hombres tambien sois un poco clónicos. La realidad es que incluso los seres humanos menos clónicos, tienen un 95% de semejanzas con su vecino.



Entre los hombres hay mucha más variedad, empezando por la inteligencia.
Para encontrar una mujer que haga reir, madre mía tienes que rebuscar muchísimo.


----------



## sinfonier (5 May 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Este tema de los hobbies adquiridos por novios ya está trilladisimo.
> 
> De las mujeres ya se ha dicho todo y ya se sabe todo. No váis a decir nada nuevo que no se sepa.
> 
> ...



MGTOW, asumo


----------



## Pura Sangre (6 May 2022)

Hombre la bruja comunista esta sale muy mal en las fotos por culpa de las orejas de soplillo, pero Elon ha estado con tías más atractivas


----------



## Culozilla (6 May 2022)

Cada vez que veo que me citas pienso: “a ver la tontería que me ha soltado esta vez”. Pero te contesto porque no tengo problemas en ser educado con colectivo LGTBI


----------



## Culozilla (6 May 2022)

Pura Sangre dijo:


> Hombre la bruja comunista esta sale muy mal en las fotos por culpa de las orejas de soplillo, pero Elon ha estado con tías más atractivas
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1049037
> 
> ...



Yo creo que Elon es como Bruce Wayne: tiene un Alfred que le dice “Señor, debe salir y fingir vida social de tanto en tanto; relacionarse”. Aunque sabe perfectamente que lo detesta.


----------



## Steven Seagull (6 May 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> No eres su marido?



Es el amante, pero aprecia sus buenas cualidades como mujer tradicional.

Un poco hipócrita.


----------



## Steven Seagull (6 May 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Yo soy especial, no preciso nadie me lo haga sentir
> No me gusta viajar ni cenar en plan cena, prefiero playa y piscina y vermú torero
> Me gusta montar bici y coger setas de carrerilla, cardo y níscalos
> Asar chuletillas de lechazo en el campo
> ...



Vieja chаro bozalera intentando creerse especialita. Qué ridículo más grande.


----------



## Steven Seagull (6 May 2022)

Verdaderatierraalemana 2 dijo:


> Mi chortina ideal:
> -Rubia o castaño claro, pelo ligeramente ondulado y jamás corto.
> -Piel brillante, tersa...
> -Vestida con escote blanco y shorts vaqueros ajustados
> ...



¿Quién cojones habla de la pvta espalda antes que del culo?


*MARICÓN*


----------



## Catalinius (6 May 2022)

Steven Seagull dijo:


> Vieja chаro bozalera intentando creerse especialita. Qué ridículo más grande.



Pues anda que tu riéndote y revolcándote por los suelos....por no hablar del tamaño... de tu cabeza...


----------



## Steven Seagull (6 May 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Este tema de los hobbies adquiridos por novios ya está trilladisimo.
> 
> De las mujeres ya se ha dicho todo y ya se sabe todo. No váis a decir nada nuevo que no se sepa.
> 
> ...



Bufff, dvrísssimo. Vas con todo, cabrón.


----------



## Steven Seagull (6 May 2022)

Pues yo veo a bastantes tíos solos con bozal. Además muchos van con pintas de malotes, lo cual hace que el ridículo sea brutal.

No tienen cojoncillos para quitarse el bozal en ningún lugar donde la mayoría lo lleve. Ni hombres ni mujeres, maricones acojonaditos todos, gregarismo en vena.


----------



## Catalinius (6 May 2022)

Steven Seagull dijo:


> Pues yo veo a bastantes tíos solos con bozal. Además muchos van con pintas de malotes, lo cual hace que el ridículo sea brutal.
> 
> No tienen cojoncillos para quitarse el bozal en ningún lugar donde la mayoría lo lleve. Ni hombres ni mujeres, maricones acojonaditos todos, gregarismo en vena.



Creí eras más listo, hay gente que la lleva por precaución y otros por estar con covid, esto es, tienen la puta decencia de intentar no contagiar a nadie.


----------



## Steven Seagull (6 May 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Creí eras más listo, hay gente que la lleva por precaución y otros por estar con covid, esto es, tienen la puta decencia de intentar no contagiar a nadie.



Soy tan listo que sé que el coronatimo es una estafa y que llevar el bozal no es más que un acto de sumisión sin ningún sentido práctico.

Luego seguro que son unos guarros que ni se lavan las manos después de cagar, pero eh, son responsables bozalerdos.   

Como los retrasados con su picopato blanco, para tapar su cara de culo, que luego van por la ciudad pegándose a la gente y cruzando en rojo. Menuda escoria más abyecta.


----------



## Catalinius (6 May 2022)

Steven Seagull dijo:


> Soy tan listo que sé que el coronatimo es una estafa y que llevar el bozal no es más que un acto de sumisión sin ningún sentido práctico.
> 
> Luego seguro que son unos guarros que ni se lavan las manos después de cagar, pero eh, son responsables bozalerdos.
> 
> Como los retrasados con su picopato blanco, para tapar su cara de culo, que luego van por la ciudad pegándose a la gente y cruzando en rojo. Menuda escoria más abyecta.



Estás cagao de miedo, por eso niegas todo lo habido y por haber, supongo que también negarás el incremento superlativo de cánceres desde hace 20 años


----------



## Steven Seagull (6 May 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Estás cagao de miedo, por eso niegas todo lo habido y por haber, supongo que también negarás el incremento superlativo de cánceres desde hace 20 años



Tan cagado de miedo que me he tomado la plandemia a cachondeo desde el minuto uno.     

Si vieráis lo ridículos que resultáis los bozalerdos desde fuera ni saldríais de casa.


----------



## Vorsicht (6 May 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> ,,,, Menos la propia madre, por motivos obvios, las mujeres son completamente irrelevantes.



Ibas bien, hasta que la cagaste!


----------



## Catalinius (6 May 2022)

Steven Seagull dijo:


> Tan cagado de miedo que me he tomado la plandemia a cachondeo desde el minuto uno.
> 
> Si vieráis lo ridículos que resultáis los bozalerdos desde fuera ni saldríais de casa.



Por eso te lo tomas a cachondeo...una amiga hizo lo mismo, se cargó a su mami, aún está en tratamiento .....


----------



## Steven Seagull (6 May 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Por eso te lo tomas a cachondeo...una amiga hizo lo mismo, se cargó a su mami, aún está en tratamiento .....



Yo no me he cargado a nadie, tarada.


----------



## Catalinius (6 May 2022)

Steven Seagull dijo:


> Yo no me he cargado a nadie, tarada.



Quizá lo hagas, con el jiji y jaja....


----------



## Steven Seagull (6 May 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Quizá lo hagas, con el jiji y jaja....



Claro, respirando y comportándome como un ser humano normal voy a ocasionar toda una masacre.    


El avatar te viene que ni pintado. Estás como un cencerro, querida.


----------



## Catalinius (6 May 2022)

Steven Seagull dijo:


> Claro, respirando y comportándome como un ser humano normal voy a ocasionar toda una masacre.
> 
> 
> El avatar te viene que ni pintado. Estás como un cencerro, querida.



no se, pero si matas a tus padres o familiares, tb puedes reirte...


----------



## Catalinius (6 May 2022)

Steven Seagull dijo:


> Claro, respirando y comportándome como un ser humano normal voy a ocasionar toda una masacre.
> 
> 
> El avatar te viene que ni pintado. Estás como un cencerro, querida.



no se, pero si matas a tus padres o familiares, tb puedes reirte...


----------



## Steven Seagull (6 May 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> no se, pero si matas a tus padres o familiares, tb puedes reirte...



¿Pero por qué iba a matarlos? 

Estás fatal, ¿eh?


----------



## ElMayoL (6 May 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> Menudas chorradas estereotipadas montan tanto hombres criticando a mujeres como mujeres criticando a hombres.
> Cada mujer es un mundo igual que cada hombre. Que las que valgan la pena suelan estar siempre ocupadas ya es otra cosa.
> Lo que sí suele pasar es que a cientos de mujeres les gustan solo dos o tres hombres y a cientos de hombres les gustan decenas de mujeres.



No son estereotipos. Y pasa en muchas más tazas incluso. Tú lleva a los haitianos a Suecia con todo montado ya y a suecos a Haití. Y en menos de 5 años Haití es potencia y Suecia está en la
Muerda


----------



## Charo afgana (6 May 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> DIOS SANTO LO QUE HAY QUE LEER CUANTA IGNORANCIA! LAS MUJERES ( A DIFERENCIA DE VOSOTROS ) NOS ENAMORAMOS Y QUEREMOS A NUESTROS HOMBRES Y MUCHAS DE SUS PRÁCTICAS LAS IMITAMOS O LAS HACEMOS NUESTRAS, PORQUE APARTE DE SEXO SE COMPARTEN SENTIMIENTOS Y AFICCIONES, PARA ALGO SOMOS COMPAÑERAS... A MI ME GUSTABA SIEMPRE EL HEAVY Y EL MOTOR , CONOCÍ A MI DIFUNTO Y ACABÉ HASTA LAS TRANCAS DE AMBAS AFICCIONES, DE HECHO SIGO Y YA NO ESTÁ ÉL..



El subnormal o la subnormal esta solo hace que ensuciar hilos para hablar de él/ella y soltar mierdas de pederastas imaginarios,

AL IGNORE


----------



## Tonimn (6 May 2022)

ElMayoL dijo:


> No son estereotipos. Y pasa en muchas más tazas incluso. Tú lleva a los haitianos a Suecia con todo montado ya y a suecos a Haití. Y en menos de 5 años Haití es potencia y Suecia está en la
> Muerda



Pero ¿y eso qué tiene que ver? ¿Has probado a conocer mujeres con CI alto?


----------



## mmm (6 May 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> Pero ¿y eso qué tiene que ver? ¿Has probado a conocer mujeres con CI alto?



Una mujer con ci alto sigue cojeando de donde las demás


----------



## Tonimn (6 May 2022)

Yo lo veo igual que conseguir un buen empleo o que te toque la lotería. A base de no rendirse y seguir intentando es posible, extremadamente difícil pero más posible que si te rindes.
Yo ni lotería ni trabajo pero de pareja la conseguí... Soy consciente de que si me quedara sin ella estaría frustradísimo y más después de haber comprobado que es posible.


----------



## pelusina (6 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¡Gracias por la aportación!
> 
> - "No se puede generalizar"
> - "Soy amiga de mis amigas"
> ...



Te has lucido mucho guapo. Soy ama de casa a mucho orgullo casada con hijo... Y para nada feminazi más bien al contrario


----------



## pelusina (6 May 2022)

Doctor Nunca dijo:


> Ley de hierro de las mujeres:
> 
> La mujer diferente tendrá tanta demanda que subirá su precio y acabará siendo como todas.
> 
> Las que parecen especiales, y a su vez son atractivas, son las peores.



Llevo casada 20 años del montón y solo he tenido una pareja. Soy ama de casa criada a la antigua solo que soy friki. No necesito venderle ya estoy ocupada


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 May 2022)

pelusina dijo:


> Te has lucido mucho guapo. Soy ama de casa a mucho orgullo casada con hijo... Y para nada feminazi más bien al contrario



Igual no has entendido lo que he escrito, y mira que he sido literal.

Una de las frases típicas de las femigordas es "no hay que generalizar". Tú la has traido, y yo te lo agradezco.


----------



## Guanovirus (6 May 2022)

Las mujeres viven aburridas y no aguantan la soledad porque no tienen ningún hobby.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (6 May 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> Opino que tienes razón. Me ha pasado de liarme con alguna emparejada y tiempo después conocer al novio. Pues bien, en todas las ocasiones, al conocer las ideas políticas del novio, me daba la sensación de que me lo estaba tirando a él en vez de a ella. Son putas máquinas de clonar. Si te sientes atraído por la parte intelectual de una mujer, que sepas que no es suya, es del novio o del padre. Podría decirse que nos tiramos a la parte psíquica de un tío cuando nos acostamos con su novia. A mí me da tanta grima eto que si sé que tienen pareja ya no las toco ni con un palo...
> 
> Ah, y otra cosa, mienten sin el más mínimo arrepentimiento a sus parejas. La mujer, si no es el ser más asqueroso de la creación, poco le faltará...



xddddddd verídico


----------



## pelusina (6 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Igual no has entendido lo que he escrito, y mira que he sido literal.
> 
> Una de las frases típicas de las femigordas es "no hay que generalizar". Tú la has traido, y yo te lo agradezco.



Bueno si es cierto que la. Gran mayoría son así pero gracias a Dios ser mujer no es una secta donde todas tenemos que ser iguales jeje. Pero si es cierto que de todos los amigos y conocidos que he tenido las mujeres las más envidiosas malas y marrulleras. Por eso. No tengo amigas no encajo en su manada y parece que si no estás en el Rebaño que tete toca no eres nadie


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 May 2022)

pelusina dijo:


> Bueno si es cierto que la. Gran mayoría son así pero gracias a Dios ser mujer no es una secta donde todas tenemos que ser iguales jeje. Pero si es cierto que de todos los amigos y conocidos que he tenido las mujeres las más envidiosas malas y marrulleras. Por eso. No tengo amigas no encajo en su manada y parece que si no estás en el Rebaño que tete toca no eres nadie



Es muy lógico que gente "parecida" (en pensamiento, aficiones, etc) se acerquen entre ellos. Por ejemplo, me cuesta recordar si tengo algun amigo cercano cuya pareja sea española, pero por si me falla la memoria te diré que el 99% de mis amigos cercanos no tienen pareja española.

¿Significa éso que el 99% de los españoles sean inteligentes? No. ¿Significa eso que el 99% de españolas sean chungas? Tampoco. Significa, simplemente, que las personas inteligentes (osea, personas que son capaces de leer datos estadísticos) congeniamos bien y nos hacemos amigos.

No me extrañaría para nada que ni tú ni tus 50 familiares y amigas estéis entre la excepción. Como persona inteligente que me considero ser, sin conocerte acepto _a priori _lo que escribes sin dudar de tu palabra, pero los grupos ("mujeres", "españoles", "hombres", "gente alta", etc...) son "sectas" donde la abrumadora mayoría son iguales. Por ejemplo, los hombres españoles son abrumadoramente bajitos, y yo mido bastante mas de 190cm. ¿Debería usar mi altura como indicador de que "es que no todos los españoles son bajitos"? NO. Porque quedo como un gilipollas.

Como tu misma indicas, me estas dando la razón aunque (lógicamente) te duela. A mi también me duele que la mujer española sea imposible como me duele tener 45 años y no 20. Pero debemos aceptar la realidad y asumir que, a pesar de considerarnos la excepción, las reglas son claras.

Si españa es el SEGUNDO pais con mas divorcios DEL MUNDO, quizás nos convendría considerar mas como resolver el problema y menos hablar de que "no hay que generalizar".

De buen rollo.


----------



## Mongolo471 (6 May 2022)

pelusina dijo:


> Bueno si es cierto que la. Gran mayoría son así pero gracias a Dios ser mujer no es una secta donde todas tenemos que ser iguales jeje. Pero si es cierto que de todos los amigos y conocidos que he tenido las mujeres las más envidiosas malas y marrulleras. Por eso. No tengo amigas no encajo en su manada y parece que si no estás en el Rebaño que tete toca no eres nadie



Qué triste


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 May 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Qué triste



Veo lo tuyo y lo subo a:

Triste es:
1. Que ellas saben que son así (gritonas, problemáticas, engreídas, etc...).
2. Que ellas vean a su alrededor que, efectívamente, la mayoría de las parejas acaban divorciándose (vamos por el 65% en 2020 o 2021, no lo recuerdo bien).

Y sin embargo:
1. Que jamás, nunca, en mil años que vivas, vas a encontrar a una sola española que admita que es así. Lo máximo que llegarás en casos muy especiales es que admitan que sus cuñadas son así. Una charo me decía "yo sé de los problemas de mis hijos pero no permito que nadie me los diga".
2. Que muchísimo menos encuentres a una sola que admita el daño que estan ocasionando a los crios, por mucho que sepan que la brutal y abrumadora mayoria de presos, de toxicómanos, y de gente con problemas graves, son hijos de familias desestructuradas, o si lo prefieres, hijos de padres divorciados.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (6 May 2022)

121 dijo:


> Torre Eiffel y parc Güell



Y ambas cosas le cuesta dinero al pagafantas. La torre Eiffel por los gastos de viaje a París. Y en cuanto al parque Güell, no sé si el lector se enteró o no, pero desde octubre del 2013 que ya es de pago.



> Los siete euros que cuesta la entrada general para visitar el recinto histórico del Parque Güell, desde hace ahora justo un año, han tenido su efecto: los visitantes que accedían al parque (tan solo el 7,9% de la extensión), se han reducido una cuarta parte, pasando de 9 millones a _sólo_ 2,3 millones; o lo que es lo mismo: Si cada día pasaban por una de las obras más populares creadas por el genial Antoni Gaudí una media de 25.000 personas, ahora lo hacen algo más de 6.300 personas. Una cifra que sin embargo mantiene esta zona verde de la ciudad como el monumento o centro cultural más visitado de Barcelona, por debajo de la Sagrada Familia, la top de las obras de Gaudí.







█☞☞ El Park Güell baja de 9 a 2,3 millones las visitas en el primer año de pago


----------



## qbit (17 May 2022)

No. Yo la veía siempre muy alegre.


----------



## qbit (17 May 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Y ambas cosas le cuesta dinero al pagafantas. La torre Eiffel por los gastos de viaje a París. Y en cuanto al parque Güell, no sé si el lector se enteró o no, pero desde octubre del 2013 que ya es de pago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se nota que "la pela es la pela", que dicen ahí.


----------



## poppom (17 May 2022)

España está muerta porque han preñado el alma de las españolas.
Así de simple, así de sencillo. 
Es irreversible. No se puede parar un tsunami con las manos.
En 30 años España ( y sus mujeres) no será


----------

